# Shovels - what do you have?



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

While snowblowers do a majority of the work for us there is always going to snow in areas that the machine just can't get to, not enough snow to warrant the use of a machine, or worse, something breaks on the blower and you have to shovel the driveway by hand.
In all those cases, shovels are needed.

I'm curious as to what kinds of shovels you folks use and how many you have, do you opt for the cheapest one you can find or do you deal out extra coin for the higher grade product, and do you have different shovels for different types of snow?

Between me and my father, we have about 12 shovels that we use, or have used, for snow removal. Included in that are the standard aluminum shovels, the standard plastic shovels, a heavy duty steel shovel that has a 28 inch width on it, an aluminum scoop shovel, a short edging shovel to break any ice, and then the typical spades and transfer shovels.

The best one that I ever had, and still use, is a 15 year old plastic shovel that we bought at a local hardware store. I believe we paid only $20 for it, but it was built right...the plastic is very sturdy and durable, it's light weight, snow doesn't stick to it, and it's the perfect length. All the other shovels that we own seem to wear out after a couple seasons, particularly the aluminum ones. They get warped and dented. And it's not like we buy the cheapest ones we can find either.

Well that's my tribute to the topic. I'd like to here back from other members what they use, or had used in the past, and what works for them. Let hear it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I use a leaf blower instead of a shovel. I will shovel dirt, rock and crap. but I can not and will not shovel snow.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I do that too if I only a light covering of powdery snow


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I use that up to 3-4 inches.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a Bonny shovel!


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I just did a count. I have 5 shovels and a large scoop, plus 3 brooms. The shovels are steel, aluminum and plastic. Each has it's particular benefit and function. Plastic scrapes the concrete easiest with the least friction, steel is for chopping at frozen crap, aluminum is for actual shoveling since it's light and snow doesn't stick to it, and the large galvanized steel scoop is for moving large volumes of snow back from the driveway to create a wind brake. I don't pay top dollar for my plastic shovels since the blades wear down so fast on the concrete.

One needs various pieces of equipment to keep the driveway and walks clear. I take pride in keeping my concrete bare all winter.


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

*My bare concrete last March*

This is from last year.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

My favorite shovel is an older plastic one. The wooden handle is a good length and sturdy at about 2" thick. The scoop is also heavey duty, dosen't flex at all but every year it wears down a little more. I bought a newer plastic one to replace it. Just like everything else new it is flimsy as ****. The handle is 1" and plastic, flexes like crazy, the scoop is also thin and flexes a lot. When I use that thing it feels like I'm wasting all of my energy flexing plastic back and forth rather than moving snow. I also have an old large square steel manure shovel that works great for cutting a new trail through old snow, a couple of small plastic snow shovels with telescoping handles for the cars and a small plastic shovel scoop (handle rotted and broke) that is older than I am. If I run into ice that the snow shovel can't easily chip up I just put rock salt on it. 
I also have a broom


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bob E said:


> My favorite shovel is an older plastic one. The wooden handle is a good length and sturdy at about 2" thick. The scoop is also heavey duty, dosen't flex at all but every year it wears down a little more. I bought a newer plastic one to replace it. Just like everything else new it is flimsy as ****. The handle is 1" and plastic, flexes like crazy, the scoop is also thin and flexes a lot. When I use that thing it feels like I'm wasting all of my energy flexing plastic back and forth rather than moving snow. I also have an old large square steel manure shovel that works great for cutting a new trail through old snow, a couple of small plastic snow shovels with telescoping handles for the cars and a small plastic shovel scoop (handle rotted and broke) that is older than I am. If I run into ice that the snow shovel can't easily chip up I just put rock salt on it.
> I also have a broom


That's almost identical to the plastic shovel that I have, and that has lasted for 15 years. Nothing but quality


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm on a 5# lifting restriction I'm not supose to use a shovel but its the only way to get the stairs and front porch clear of snow without dragging out the leaf blower


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

new shovel for wet snow


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Shovels*

I also had a bent handle plastic head one, that crapped out the end of last year. Just bought a new one a week ago, only difference is this one has an aluminum head instead of plastic.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I also had a bent handle plastic head one, that crapped out the end of last year. Just bought a new one a week ago, only difference is this one has an aluminum head instead of plastic.


Aluminum is a good choice, but the metal is too malleable and gets bent. At least on my driveway with all the cracks that catches the edge of the shovel.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

SlowRider22 said:


> Aluminum is a good choice, but the metal is too malleable and gets bent. At least on my driveway with all the cracks that catches the edge of the shovel.


I've had that before but between the steel scraper edge along with the formed bends in the shovel portion I'm hoping it won't bend and if it does they're usually fairly easy to straighten up. If it's that bad, I have both a scoop shovel along with a coal shovel I can use along with a big ice scraper.
I'm hoping that the blowers will handle most and the shovel will just be for cleaning up around the steps etc.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Anybody have one of these?

The SnowPlow Snow Pusher &#151; 36in.W, Model# 50536 | Shovels Scrapers| Northern Tool + Equipment

They come in 24"-48", I would think the 48" maybe to wide, not sure.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a nice steel one, probably about two foot wide, nice hard wood handle, and some one walked off with it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbcooper said:


> Anybody have one of these?
> 
> The SnowPlow Snow Pusher — 36in.W, Model# 50536 | Shovels Scrapers| Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> They come in 24"-48", I would think the 48" maybe to wide, not sure.


For $60 it better be good. I've'thought about getting one of them.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I got one of these from Home Depot, $26, 18" wide . It's made by True Temper. Real nice handle on it. Not flimsy at all.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> For $60 it better be good. I've'thought about getting one of them.


They are made it the USA so that's a good deal!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I always thought this was an interesting concept:

the commercial:





a user review:





I doubt I will ever buy one!  but it is interesting..

Scot


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

SlowRider22 said:


> Aluminum is a good choice, but the metal is too malleable and gets bent. At least on my driveway with all the cracks that catches the edge of the shovel.


I ran into the same problem with an aluminum one I used to have.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

dbcooper said:


> Anybody have one of these?
> 
> The SnowPlow Snow Pusher — 36in.W, Model# 50536 | Shovels Scrapers| Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> They come in 24"-48", I would think the 48" maybe to wide, not sure.


That's one of the ones I have, a 28 inch width. It's quite the sturdy shovel. If I use it, it's probably going to be for just an inch or two of snow



sscotsman said:


> I always thought this was an interesting concept:
> 
> the commercial:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9GgYKtBE9Q
> ...


I'm quite astounded at that contraption. Never ever would I think to see a wheeled shovel. An exceptional innovation, however it seems to be rather cumbersome


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bob E said:


> I ran into the same problem with an aluminum one I used to have.


Definitely the flaw of these products. Aluminum shovels certainly have their place, just not on an old cracked asphalt driveway. However, a nice smooth concrete driveway would be ideal


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Bob E said:


> My favorite shovel is an older plastic one. The wooden handle is a good length and sturdy at about 2" thick. The scoop is also heavey duty, dosen't flex at all but every year it wears down a little more. I bought a newer plastic one to replace it. Just like everything else new it is flimsy as ****. The handle is 1" and plastic, flexes like crazy, the scoop is also thin and flexes a lot. When I use that thing it feels like I'm wasting all of my energy flexing plastic back and forth rather than moving snow. I also have an old large square steel manure shovel that works great for cutting a new trail through old snow, a couple of small plastic snow shovels with telescoping handles for the cars and a small plastic shovel scoop (handle rotted and broke) that is older than I am. If I run into ice that the snow shovel can't easily chip up I just put rock salt on it.
> I also have a broom


my favorite shovel looks just like this....it's light, scrapes up the snow that I run over on the driveway.....it's just my favorite..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbcooper said:


> They are made it the USA so that's a good deal!


I always try my very best to "buy American". We need the jobs here. Keep America working.
I'm going to look for one of these. 
Thanks DB.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I always try my very best to "buy American". We need the jobs here. Keep America working.
> I'm going to look for one of these.
> Thanks DB.


As do I, was a little bummed that the new Ariens I just bought had a china Briggs motor but that was the most USA blower I could find.

I going to stop at my local Northern Tool and pick up a new shovel this week before it snows and they are all gone!


----------

